# Sable Sannen



## Marta (Sep 22, 2009)

Has anyone here got a Sable Sannen that has Alpine markings, Thats what I think Marta is and I just want to know the correct sizes and weight etc is it the same normal Sannen


----------



## houndit (Sep 25, 2009)

I could be wrong, and someone please correct me if I am, but I am pretty sure that Sannen's can only be white.


----------



## Marta (Sep 26, 2009)

Here is where I got the thought from....
here is the image that I found....well blow me if its not a same marking as Marta has. to the lower legs as well...to be honest I thought someone had taken a pic of our Marta and posted it on the web.







and here is Marta. Taken a few months ago at the hight of summer, she has darker markings and a tan colored coat now.






from the dairy goat journal

http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/goats/sablesaanen.html

so I did some searching and this is the info I came up with


http://www.sabledairygoats.com/

http://www.sabledairygoats.com/sabledairygoathistory.html

http://wapedia.mobi/en/Sable_Saanen


so Yes I think she is a Saanen with a party gown on and wearing the original recessive jeans lol
any more thoughts??? lol


----------



## freemotion (Sep 26, 2009)

I stopped in at a goat dairy last week, and saw 90 white Saanens, and one sable.  The owner told me it was unusual, but there she was, a Saanen!  Looked a lot like yours.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 26, 2009)

Sable Saanens are colored saanens...they used to not let them into the 'pure' Saanen registry, (color was a 'defect'...) then they started a registry for them seperately...
As they are pretty rare / pricey still, if yours came w/out papers I'd venture she *may* be a saanen or alpine cross.  Pretty hard to tell them apart.

I'm thinking in the pic of your girl (she's very pretty) her ears look a tad long / a little droopy?  (May just be the angle...).  If so, she may even have some Nubian in there.

To answer your q, yes a Sable would be the 'same' as a white saanen, only w/ color.

If I were guessing, I'd say alpine / saanen / Nubian cross.  Whatever she is, she's a beaut!


----------



## houndit (Sep 26, 2009)

Guess I was wrong.  Oh well.  Now I know.


----------



## Marta (Sep 27, 2009)

LOL Her ears are like radars they get all around and never in the same place twice...Ill try to get a pic of her brother he is alot darker with short swept back horns.along with a better pic of her if I can get her to stay still long enough, shes like a pouncing deer thats been bred with a gazelle and an elephant

As for the breeding history...NO one keeps records here and the bucks only live to about 15 months of age then its off to the freezer with them, but Marta I can track back to about 4th generation.

From what I can gather...most of the big breeds like Saanen, alpine, Tog etc etc are from a Alpine stock in Switzerland....could be wrong but am sure I read it in a white paper from some University...anyway Ill carry on reading up on Sables as Martas coloring is very very rare around here but 1 or 2 are popping up and everyone is wanting kids that look like Marta if my Broken Russian is right....even found a male with her markings that Im gonna use later this winter for her...
int it great to have 2 recessive genes lol


----------



## boo17 (Oct 25, 2009)

I am wondering about the same thing with my goat.  She looks darker in coloring than yours but very similar.  Her parents are both pure saanen. I would love to know any more info that you have.  Both of her kids this year came out pure white, she was bred with another saanen.  i would love to keep the dark coloring passed to her kids, I am also looking for a buck with the same coloring..no luck so far.


----------



## Goatfarmer (Oct 25, 2009)

We have saanens, the guy we got ours from has all saanens and alot of them. From everything Ive seen and read the saanens are all white, the sable saanens which the man had 2 of them which were white with a redish tint or redish like stripe on there back but were still mostily white just a little redish tint to them. Actually the buck we were going to get was a sable color, but he just didnt have the personality our Clyde has.


----------

